# heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?



## KonterSchock (18. Mai 2018)

*heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Hi leute icj steht grade vor ein problem, und zwar habe ich diesen Fernsehr (40pfl8605k/02) mit DLNA 1.5-zertifiziert, hinzu kommt das ich eine WD My Cloud an meinem Router habe, ich hab zusätzlich noch eine neue Anlage von Denon/x2400H.

fragen Über fragen, 

1.mein Tv hat Ein Bedürftigen Media Player der nicht alles Frisst, Zb Medien mit subTiteln oder eben mehrSpur Ton, da weigert der Player sein Dienst.

2.WD my Cloud, hab die direkt versucht am TV per lan zu verbinden, die haben sich auch gefunden, aber ich kann nicht ins Verzeichnis rein, da steht dann lesen von Daten nicht möglich.

3.kann ich meine Neue Anlage auf für Medien nutzen sprich als Medien zentral Knoten? Also wd my Cloud über lan zu lan verbinden? 

4. ich nutze kein Publik Mode an meiner wd my Cloud, und habe mein eigenes Konto hinterlegt und mit Daten, nur wie bekomm ich sie in mein Kreislauf angeschlossen und auch so das ich die Sachen abrufen kann? Hat das was mit Freigabe zu tun? 

5.hab eine Andriod TV hier die ich neu angeschafft habe aber ich würde sie gern zurück senden weil ich finde das es doch nicht unbedingt sein muss.

wie gehe ich es nun an? Hab ich am Ende nicht das Problem das der Player weiterhin nicht alles Frist? Eigentlich logisch oder? Nur wie löse ich das Problem? 

Ist ein neuer TV kauf unausweichlich? Ich würde ihn gern bis 2020 ziehen sprich bis zur ps5 weil ich auch da ein 4K TV kaufen möchte.

Gruß
Schock


----------



## Research (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Raspberry Pi und Kodi.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Keine anderen Möglichkeiten?


----------



## stromerome (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Andriod TV mit Kodi App, probier es aus, du wirst Kodi lieben.


----------



## Research (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Chromecast.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Fire TV Box....
Kannst kodi zur Not auch drauf installieren Falls es sein muss.... Find kodi aber nicht so toll.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Wäre eine qnap nas mit Fernbedienung und hdmi nicht die beste Option? Hat eigenes Dashboard und Apps und die Fernbedienung wäre perfekt abgestimmt, ich suche halt ein Ort an dem ich meine gekaufte Musik und gekauften digitalen Filme, die ich am Tv ohne weiteres abspielen kann, die android TV Box ist einfach nicht das wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, dazu kommt das mich das mit meinen TV und den Player total nervt, wd my Cloud ist zurzeit nur eine ablege Ort die ich nur übern pc und Smartphone erreiche, eine Intel nuc wäre ja auch eine Option aber die 2,5 mit 4tb kostet ja auch noch mal mehr als eine 5tb in 3,5 aber auch hier hab ich keine Fernsteuerung mit der nuc am Tv.

irgendwie sehe ich kein Ausweg außer die Qnap nas mit Fernbedienung und hdmi.


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Ich würd einen billigen Amazon Fire TV Stick nehmen.


----------



## Research (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Als Player auf dem Smartphone nutze ich MXPlayer, dann das ganze auf den TV mit Chromecast senden.
MX Player for Chromecast: Stream Videos from Android to TV


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Ich weis nicht Leute ob das so die perfekte Lösung ist.


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Perfekt sicher nicht. Aber wenn Du einen neuen TV derzeit noch nicht kaufen willst, dann bleibt Dir ja nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Der Fire TV Stick ist in meinen Augen bei der Preis/Leistung nicht zu toppen.

Geringer Stromverbrauch
Fernbedienung
Verschiedene Apps mit denen du auf dein eigenes Material zugreifen kannst (VLC, Kodi-Klone, Kodi als Selbstinstallation oder ganz plump die WD-App)
AmazonPrime, Netflix, Maxdome, div. Mediatheken, etc...


----------



## Venom89 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Kommt wie immer auf die Ansprüche an.
Als Mediaplayer für kodi und andere Inhalte, bin ich mit meinem shield TV sehr zufrieden. 
Als Allrounder mit kleinem Preis ist der Fire TV Stick natürlich eine Empfehlung wert.
Mit ein wenig Blick in die Zukunft würde ich aber was stärkeres bevorzugen.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

hab mir nun ein wenig mehr geld zu Seite und hab mir gedacht das ich es doch perfekt haben möchte, 
QNAP TS-253B-4G 2 Bay Desktop NAS Gehause mit 4GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
hab mich auf " platten geeinigt sprich 2x6 oder 2x8Tb mal schauen. Das teil soll alle meine Externen Platten ablösen und als Haupt Knoten In meiner Wohnung dienen die später meine frau und Kind per Benutzer Konto darauf Zugang haben, sei es von unterwegs oder übers Smartphone.

und zum testen noch mal das hier
QNAP HS-251+ Lufterloses NAS-System Intel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
weil ich wissen will wie das teil ist im Wohnzimmer ist.

Ein neuen TV möchte werde ich in Dez mit dem NirtoGeld alla Weihnnachtsgeld leisten können, vorerst tut mein alter noch, nas wird weiterhin als knoten genutzt.

Frage was ist Plex? wer kann es mit seinen Worten und Empfindungen erklären?


----------



## Abductee (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Plex ist so was wie Kodi.

Als 2-Bay wär mir das Modell zu teuer.
Vorgängermodell: QNAP Turbo Station TS-453A-4G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

hat kein Type C und kein Cardreader, aber von der Austattung Super, aber auch hier ein USB 3.0 mehr beim neuen, ja Preiß ist sau hoch aber ich hab nix vergleichbares gefunden,  Synology hat bei keinen  Modell ein HDMi dabei. Vorgänger ist im netz ein wenig bemängelt warum? vom neuen nur gutes Feedback.

 hmmm dann kann ich diesen (-> QNAP HS-251+ Lufterloses NAS-System Intel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor) ja komplett weg sprich streichen oder? Form macht mich schon an, aber wie gesagt mehr als 2 Große Platten kommen da nicht rein. hmm ich glaub ich lass denn doch mal anrollen und gucks mir mal an.

Als Test bau ich eine ältere aber gesunde 160Gb Platte ein, eine Große Folgt nach dem ersten Testen sprich das ganze muss ja erst mal laufen und das wirds mit der 160gb ja eh von daher kann ich mir fürs erste gute eindrücke einholen.


----------



## Abductee (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Bei Notebooksbilliger gäbs Qnap im Campusprogramm falls du da reinfällst.
QNAP > Netzwerk > Campusprogramm bei notebooksbilliger.de

QNAP Systems TS-453B-4G NAS 4-Bay bei notebooksbilliger.de
QNAP Systems TS-453A-4G TurboNAS 4-Bay bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

dort gibts aber keine Zahlungs Option wie (auf Rechnung) sonst wäre der QNAP Systems TS-453B-4G NAS 4-Bay bei notebooksbilliger.de eine echte Option aber wie gesagt ich brauch keine 4 Platten dann lieber 2x10TB falls das mal Nötig wird, mal davon ab mehr HDDs ja Lärm verursachen, im Wohnzimmer eher nervig.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Was spricht denn gegen das mit 2bays? Begründung wäre gut.


----------



## Abductee (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Hauptsächlich die Möglichkeit noch zwei weitere HDD's zu verwenden für einen relativ geringen Aufpreis.
Lüfter ist auch größer und hat nicht die Spezialabmessung mit den 70mm.
(Wobei der Lüfter wirklich leise ist, ich hatte selbst bis vor kurzem ein TS-453S Pro                 und der Lüfter war unhörbar)


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Begründung ganz brauchbar, aber ich hab ja gesagt 2 bays reichen, 4bays schon mal nicht wichtig sprich mir ist bewusst das es mehr Sicherheit gibt dazu kommt das die mit 4 bays bei Amazon 599€ kostet ist mir zu viel, muss anbei noch sagen das ich eine WD my Cloud mit 4tb nebenbei noch an laufen hab, die ist aber nicht immer an, dient zum stillen Backup mal gucken ob ich die mit der qnap nas verbinden kann geht das?  die qnap soll aber jeder Zeit laufen und auch von überall erreichbar sein.

Kann man auch eine komplette Website drauf ablegen sodass sie von außen abrufbar ist?

wie stell ich plex ein?


----------



## Abductee (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Übers LAN kannst du die beiden problemlos miteinander verbinden. 
Wenn am Switch nix mehr frei ist kannst du die WD auch auf den zweiten LAN der Qnap hängen.

Plex findest du im App-Store, einfach installieren.
Wenn die Applikation rennt kannst du die Config-Seite im Browser öffnen.
Fürs Heimkino ist Plex aber keine Pflicht. Der Medienserver von Qnap macht auch einen guten Job.

Eine Webseite kannst du auf der Qnap auch laufen lassen, du musst halt wissen was du machen willst.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

hast du mal ein P/L Tipp für HDD? Brauch viel TB für gutes geld.


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Produktvergleich Seagate Archive HDD v2 8TB, Seagate IronWolf NAS HDD 10TB, Seagate IronWolf NAS HDD 8TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST8000VN0022), HGST Deskstar NAS 8TB, SATA 6Gb/s (H3IKNAS800012872S/0S04012), Toshiba N300 High-Reliability 8TB, SATA 6Gb/s, retail,

Die Archive ist vergleichsweise billig, würd ich aber nur mit Bauchweh kaufen. 
Ich hab eine als Backupplatte und durch das SMR bricht die Schreibrate teilweise derart ein das ich denke einen USB 2.0 Stick zu haben.

Ich hab aktuell aus purem Geiz zwei 4TB im JBOD laufen das ich auf meine 8TB komme.
Falls mal eine HDD wirklich sterben sollte gibts eh ein Backup.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Soll schon sicher sein sprich ich hoffe ich hab durch die nas die direkt mit dem Tv und Router verbunden ist keine latzens Schwächen sprich das hab ich mit der WD my Cloud Zb, direktes abspielen eines Liedes dauert und das weiter Switchen zum nächsten Lied ohne hin Katastrophe sprich über die ps3 Zb.

hmmm wie stell ich es denn ein das die Platten unabhängig arbeiten sprich ich brauch weder Spiegelung oder RAID, obwohl ich sagen muss das ich nicht richtig weis was RAID und Jbod ist, die nas soll als erste Linie zum abrufen der Datei übern TV dienen, und wie gesagt Backup führe ich offline sprich externe Platte zu Note die still im Schrank Zb liegt, wäre zumindest eine Option.

hmmm Seagate Archiv, was ist deren Stärke? Ist sie leise?


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> hmmm Seagate Archiv, was ist deren Stärke? Ist sie leise?



Sie ist billig, sonst nix.
Durch das SMR bringens auf die einzelnen Platten ca. 20% mehr Daten unter und das senkt die Herstellungskosten.

Wenn du die Festplatten getrennt voneinender beschreiben willst dann lass einfach das RAID weg. Dann hast du zwei normale Einzelplatten.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Platte muss ohne hin ein Monat warten, bis dahin hab ich ja die Übergang Platte mit 160gb, deren lauf Geräusch ist aber ekelhaft und fördert ein Tinnitus aber naja kann’s grade nicht anders.

frage könnte der 251+ auch mit 4K h265 umgehen? Auf der Packung steht FHD, die ist nämlich wirklich handlich und nice gebaut sprich sehr wertig, HDD Schubladen aus Alu.

Morgen kommt die neuste Box sprich mit Type C usw.


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Da find ich jetzt nix darüber, ich denke das 1080p das Maximum darstellt.

Die andere sollte das zumindest mit 30Hz können.
2 x HDMI v1.4b, up to 3840 x 2160, 30 Hz

Davon abgesehen das ein neuer TV das 4K-Material vermutlich eh nativ abspielen kann und auf das NAS dann nur via FTP zugreift.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Kannst du es in einer einfacher Form rüber bringen?  Das mit nativ und FTP versteh ich nicht.

an sich ist die 251+ schon ein geiles Spielzeug fürs Wohnzimmer bin von der Qualität echt beeindruckt, ich stell mir grade nur die Frage wenn ich Zb ein 4K Film Digital kaufe und auf der nas (251+) ablege ob dieser die Datei überhaupt liest und ruckelFrei wiedergeben kann? Ich mein auf der Packung steht FHD also irgendwo schon Klar gemacht aber ich frag mich wie sich das Teil bei 4K Material später verhält? Mein Univers im Wohnzimmer ist noch auf FHD getrimmt.

Hab nämlich vor in Dez ein 4K TV ans Land zu ziehen, und mir die filmt Digital zu kaufen, mir gehen die Hüllen auf die Nüsse, würde gern alles an einen Ort haben, da macht sich das 251+ echt gut sprich Platz bedarf Top, bringt sich im Wohnzimmer bestens ein also optisch und von der Funktionalität her, aber mich beschäftigt grade das Problem mit dem 4K.


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Mein TV kann Filme auch selber abspielen, ich muss ihm nur sagen wo im Netzwerk er die Datei finden kann.
Da brauch ich kein NAS was mir das Transcodiert.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Was bedeutet eigentlich Transcodiert? Übernimmt der Fernseher das am Ende? Also mein Kenntnisstand ist das die Datei vom TV aufgerufen wird die von der nas abgerufen wird richtig? 

nur hab ich grade Bedenken sprich HDMI 1.3 das ist FHD nativ oder? Wäre hier nicht schon die Grenze? Sprich grade vom hs-251+


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

HDMI 1.3 bedeutet 1920 × 1080 120Hz oder 2560 × 1440 60 Hz.
Pauschal würd ich sagen das am TV bei FullHD schluss ist.
Das betrifft jetzt aber nur den HDMI-Ausgang von deinem NAS, wenn dein TV selber einen Mediaplayer hat kann er trotzdem mit mehr gefüttert werden.

NAS-Portal - Filme vom NAS streamen – Das sollten sie zu Online Transkodierung, DLNA und HDMI wissen!
NAS als Media Center im Test: Wie gut ist 4K-Transcoding? - PC Magazin


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Ich weis grade nicht was ich tun soll, echt viel Stoff, morgen kommt schon der TS-253B ich muss mich entscheiden, vielleicht ein Tipp?


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Wenn du sicher gehen willst das du über den HDMI von deinem NAS 4K abspielen willst, bleibt eh nur die 253B.
Wobei das NAS die 4K auch nur mit 30Hz abspielen kann, 10bit Farbtiefe fehlt auch was ich so lese.
Wenn du darauf achtest das dein neuer TV die Dateien selber abspielen kann, dann kannst du auch die günstigere nehmen.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

30hz? Nativ hat doch mehr oder? Auf was wird es sich aus? Keine Lust auf ruckler im Bild.


Und welcher TV könnte das Zb? Ich will mich ungern auf DLAN verlassen wollen da jeder Hersteller sein eigenes süppchen kocht und man nie weis ob sich beide Teile der Hardware vertragen gar der dritte überhaupt nicht genommen wird, das Problem was ich Zb an meinen alten Tv habe ist, das dieser schon länger Ton Aussetzer hat deswegen vor 6 Monaten den ( denon 2400) Ton Problem behoben, jetzt ist das aber so das der Tv den usb Port meidet sprich sobald ich da eine externe HDD dran häng wird sie nicht erkannt, nur komisch das dass früher mal ging.

wollte bis 2021 ziehen aber ich glaub Ende des Jahres wird ein neuer fällig, HDR10 interessiert micht nicht, für mich kein kauf Argument, dann lieber FreeSync oder mehr Herz oder besseres Panel. 

Du sagtest ich könne die HS251+ auch nehmen, wäre die am Ende nicht überteuert für das was was sie mitbringt? Ich mein nettes Teil und FHD wird auch noch Jahre am laufen sein, die Preise für FHD Movies sind auch günstiger als 4K also ich geh mal davon aus. 

Wenn ich die hs-251+ behalte hätte ich die Häfte der Kohle für die 10tb, weil anders geht die Kohle komplett für den Kasten TS-253b drauf und müsste vorübergehend mit einer alten Samsung 160gb Platte rum machen, wäre eh nur kurz aber ja locker ein Monat was nicht das Problem sein sollte außer das lauf Geräusch von der ist ätzend und ekelhaft sprich sowas will keiner Dauernd im Wohnzimmer hören.

kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden, Laut dem Test hier top Box, 

https://www.computerbase.de/2017-10/nas-synology-ds718-ds218-qnap-ts-253b/5/?amp=1


----------



## Abductee (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Die TS-251+ hat halt eine Quad Core Intel CPU, damit kannst du Virtualisieren und noch ein paar exklusive Apps aus dem Store nutzen.
Wenn es nur NAS spielen soll reicht auch eine schwächere CPU (ARM).
Ich selber will bei meinem NAS virtualiesieren weil ich auch zwei kleine VM's am laufen hab was sonst unnötig viel Strom kosten würde wenn ich es am großen Rechner laufen hätte.
Als Multimediazuspieler arbeitet meine alte Synology DS216play aber tadellos, da gibts nix zu meckern. Die stellt meinem TV und meinem Apple TV die Videos auch nur Plump als Netzwerklaufwerk zur verfügung. 
Transcodieren brauchte ich nur am Anfang mit der PS3 weil die mit den großen MKV's nicht umgehen konnte.

Wenn ich auf der QNAP Homepage mir die Spezifikationen anschaue kann der HDMI-Ausgang nur 4K 30Hz.
TS-253B - Features - QNAP

Wenn der neue TV die Filme selber abspielen soll muss man da jeweils im Manual nachschaun, dafür gibts nicht wirklich einen Filter beim Geizhals.
Zur Not schnappst du dir einen USB-Stick mit einem Film und gehst zum MediaMarkt/Saturn und fragst ob du den bei dem jeweiligen Fernseher kurz anstecken kannst.

Ich hab ein paar Bekannte die haben ein günstiges Synology oder QNAP NAS und am TV (kein SMART-TV) einfach einen Amazon Stick. Zur Audio-Anlage gehts dann über Toslink oder Klinke.
Da gibts praktisch keine Einschränkungen und falls der neue TV keinen 4K-Mediaplayer hat wird einfach die nächste Generation vom Amazon-Stick gekauft.
Das NAS steht dafür irgendwo in der Abstellkammer und somit ist das Festplattengeräusch auch egal.
Aktuell ist er wieder auf 30€ rabattiert.


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Abezu jeder billige TV heute spielt doch eh alles ab. 

Selbst die 350€ teuren his Ense haben einen super Player eingebaut der von einer plumpen netzwerkfestplatte alles problemlos abspielt.... Egal welches Format und in 4k problemlos.

Das gleiche bei meinem 4k oled von LG.... Spielt praktisch alles ab über ne "dumme" WD home cloud Festplatte 

Zu was man privat so teure Nas Systeme mit quad CPU usw braucht ist mir ein Rätsel..... Die player in den neuen TV Modellen sind sicher besser als das was diese Festplatten da teils so verbaut habe. 

Im Prinzip tuts ja sogar ne billige USB 3.0 Festplatte....... Warum hier so viel Geld investiert wird ist mir unklar.... Da bekommt man ja schon einen ordentlichen his Ense UHD 4k 10bit TV in 50"+ für das Geld des NAS.... Und der spielt die Formate von ner USB Platte problemlos ab.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Punkt 1, mein Tv hat ein lan Port nur funktioniert das einlesen meiner WD my Cloud nicht, sprich kann nicht geöffnet werden, Tv zeigt das sie da ist aber ich kann nicht dadrauf sehen.

Punkt 2. ich möchte das ich von allem unabhängig bin sprich eine Daten zentrale und keine weiteren Platten außen rum mehr, und dann möchte ich das ich mit all meinen Geräten die Daten von der Zentrale abrufen kann, unabhängig ob mein Tv da mitspielt oder nicht, weil grade ist das so das der Tv das Geschehen lenkt, Zb spielt der keine Datein ab die mehrere Ton Spuren haben Zb Deutch und Ita, oder sobald Sub enthalten ist, für mein Tv ein Grund zu sagen -> nein denn spiel ich nicht ab, somit Sind mehrer Abend schon Mit ein TV bleibt aus geendet.

Synology hab ich keine Erfahrung ich seh da nur Lan Port das wars und keinen mit hdmi.

fire stick ist uninteressant, bin zwar Amazon Kunde aber ich mag die Abhängigkeit nicht deswegen kauf ich gerne auch wo anders ein.

netflix ist schön und gut aber ich hab mich kurz mal dadrauf verlassen, ein mal nicht bezahlt Zack war der Ofen aus, Naja kein Freund mehr von.

warum Nas? Weil ich alle meine externen Platten aufgelöst habe weil mir das Kabel immer auf die Nüsse ging, dann kommt hinzu das ich weder über meine ps4 oder ps3 nutzen ziehen konnte  sprich Platten nicht erkannt, und somit war Zb die Musik von der Platte wieder nicht abrufbar, also eine nas hat mehrer Gründe.


----------



## Abductee (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> fire stick ist uninteressant, bin zwar Amazon Kunde aber ich mag die  Abhängigkeit nicht deswegen kauf ich gerne auch wo anders ein.



Bei meinen Bekannten hat niemand Amazon Prime, die haben auf dem Stick nur das Mediacenter von Synology oder Qnap installiert.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Dann hätte ich wieder Externe Platten rum stehen, sieht im Wohnzimmer nicht gut verpackt aus, dann könnte ich ja auch nur eine Android TV kaufen, und dort die Apps installieren, trotzdem hab ich weitere Platten draußen rum stehen, hatte ich vor kurzen auch so am laufen aber das war nicht die Lösung die ich verfolgt habe, wie gesagt ich hab meine 2x5tb Platten wegen der Aktion mit unter verkauft und es werden 2 weitere folgen noch.

ich hab die my Cloud versucht über die Android Box zu verbinden das ging aber nur über die Cloud App, die Wiedergabe war verzögert und unchiilig, war am Ende zwar eine Option aber ich hab ja immer noch alle meine Daten rum fliegen, mit der nas soll es sich ändern und der Knoten für alles sein sprich alle Geräte die ich nutze sollen von dort abrufen können, und auch mal bespielen lassen Zb iPhone Daten Backup.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Für mein Heimkino habe ich im Büro einen Server stehen. Kann man natürlich auch mit einem Synology machen. Meine TVs oder Mediaplayer haben Kodi installiert und damit gibt es keine Probleme.
 Wohnzimmer nutze ich dafür ein Shield TV.
Damit gibt es keine Probleme mit tonformaten etc.

Ein nas zusätzlich als Mediaplayer nutzen würde für mich nicht in Frage kommen. Damit ist man doch wirklich sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## KonterSchock (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Naja eine nas kann man super gut im Netzwerk einbinden, eine nas ist wie ein Server.
übrigens ist nun die TS-253b eingetroffen, super Box muss ich sagen, muss jetzt nur noch eingerichtet werden.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Das ist mir schon klar das ein NAS ein Server ist .
Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum du das Synology unbedingt auch als Player nutzen möchtest?
Gibt es dafür einen plausiblen Grund?


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Die Box soll meine Daten zentrale werden sprich es geht nicht nur im Media sondern auflösen meiner externen sodass ich nur noch ein Knoten in meiner Wohnung habe, ich möchte alles abrufen können egal mit welchen gerät weil Zb, hab ich die Musik und Fotos überall verteilt, also Daten On air, mit der nas ist eine gescheite Landing möglich.

Hab es gestern geschafft das meine TVs die wd my Cloud sehen konnten, aber jede Datei mit ein X war, was eigentlich unmöglich sein kann weil vorher wo der usb Port noch ging die Daten gelesen werden konnten, mit der nas sind so Problem Geschichte weil die nas jetzt immer bestimmen wird sprich, zurzeit ist das ja so das bei mir der TV bestimmt, hat dieser kein Bock fällt der Medien Abend flach.

und zum Thema NvShield, die sind doch viel zu teuer sprich eine kleine andriod TV Box wäre günstiger und könnte auch so einige wiedergab Probleme lösen.

bei mir geht es nicht nur um die Wiedergabe sondern um die ganze Datenbank, will weg von externen Platten.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Ja du möchtest keine externen Festplatten mehr, sondern alles auf dem NAS und somit überall in deinem Netzwerk erreichbar. Das ist mir schon klar .

Trotzdem Frage ich mich, warum es dann eines mit integriertem Mediaplayer sein muss?
Die Daten sind im Netzwerk erreichbar, also benötigst du jetzt nur noch passende Endgeräte.

Wenn der TV im Wohnzimmer das nicht kann (welcher ist es genau?) Brauchst du einen Mediaplayer.
Ob das jetzt ein FireTV, Odroid, Raspberry oder Shield TV ist musst du entscheiden.

Das Shield TV ist übrigens einer der Besten Mediaplayer. Wenn man von den anderen Funktionen einen nutzen zieht ist das Teil auch sein Geld wert. 

Der Mediaplayer des Qnap ist mmn kein Aufpreis wert.
Heute noch HDMI 1.4b? 

Also welche Endgeräte werden momentan genutzt?
Was soll darauf wiedergegeben werden?
Ich denke Fotos und Musik machen weniger Probleme wie Filme.
LG


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Der Mediaplayer des Synology ist mmn kein Aufpreis wert.
> Heute noch HDMI 1.4b?


Es gibt keine Synology mit HDMI, du meinst sicher die Qnap.
1.4b ist für 1080p doch OK?

Davon mal abgesehen das 4K wirklich wunderschön ist, braucht man extrem viel Speicherplatz um 4K-Filme am NAS zu speichern.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Synology mit HDMI, du meinst sicher die Qnap.



Ah sorry etwas durcheinander gekommen, danke. 



Abductee schrieb:


> 1.4b ist für 1080p doch OK?



Sollte man da nicht zumindest ein wenig zukunftsorientiert kaufen?

HDMI 2.0 ist bei aktuellen Geräten seit fast 3 Jahren Standard. Einen Mediaplayer anzubieten, mit 4k zu werben und Version 1.4b zu verbauen ist doch bescheuert .

Abgesehen davon würde ich ein normales NAS kaufen.
Für die Endgeräte dann evtl einen Mediaplayer. 

Ich habe noch nicht wirklich verstanden, was er mit einer solchen Kombi Lösung anfangen möchte? 
Ich bin doch froh wenn ich keine Festplatte in meinem Wohnzimmer hören muss .



Abductee schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen das 4K wirklich wunderschön ist, braucht man extrem viel Speicherplatz um 4K-Filme am NAS zu speichern.



Ohne Frage. Noch ist ja kein 4K TV vorhanden. Ein wenig zukunftsorientiert schadet doch nicht oder? 2.1 steht schon auf der Matte.


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Hab eine günstiger Optionen in Erwägung gezogen, und zwar Plex über die ps4, dass dann geparrt mit der wd my Cloud. 

Ich besorg mir doch erst mal ein neueren Tv ich glaub das macht am meisten Sinn sprich Nas hab ich ja Mit der wd my Cloud schon, ist zwar nicht die beste aber mit ein neuen TV müsste das ohne Probleme über lan gehen, sagt mal kann man bei der my Cloud die Festplatte austauschen und eine größere rein bauen? 

NvShield ist mir zu teuer dann eher eine Andriod TV Box. 

Ach ja das mit 4K, ich glaub ich besorg mir zusätzlich ein 4K Player und Filme dazu fertig.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> sagt mal kann man bei der my Cloud die Festplatte austauschen und eine größere rein bauen?



Ist von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich.
Welche hast du genau? Dann sehe ich Mal nach.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> NvShield ist mir zu teuer dann eher eine Andriod TV Box.



Das ist eine Android TV Box. Und eine sehr flotte noch dazu. 



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ach ja das mit 4K, ich glaub ich besorg mir zusätzlich ein 4K Player und Filme dazu fertig.



Wenn du dir einen neuen TV holst, sollte dieser wohl damit umgehen können. Könntest bei deiner Suche ja darauf achten.
Oder sprichst du jetzt von einem BluRay Player?


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Hab die 4tb Version, wäre echt Nice wenn 8 oder 10 rein passen würden.

ein externen 4K  Blue ray Player inkl Tv wird’s werden.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Ein wenig genauer muss es schon sein. Da gibt es viele verschiedene 

Dann beim Kauf darauf achten das die gängigen Formate unterstützt werden. Am besten wäre die Möglichkeit Kodi zu nutzen.


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Was willst du denn genau wissen?

welche TVs könnt ihr denn empfehlen?

buget 500€


----------



## Venom89 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Es gibt verschiedene mycloud Modelle mit 4Tb .
Da braucht man schon die genaue Bezeichnung.

Budget, Sitzabstand (gewünschte Größe),
Verwendungszweck (nur Filme und TV oder auch gaming?) Etc


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Auch Gaming, Sound läuft über den Denon, also BoomSound an dem TV ist nicht so wichtig.

Bei der my Cloud muss ich noch mal genau gucken was ich da hab.

Wäre es eigentlich auch möglich über den TV Zb MP.3 Datein umzubenennen? Oder zu löschen?


----------



## Venom89 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Auch Gaming, Sound läuft über den Denon, also BoomSound an dem TV ist nicht so wichtig.



Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. 



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Bei der my Cloud muss ich noch mal genau gucken was ich da hab.



Dann mach das Mal.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Wäre es eigentlich auch möglich über den TV Zb MP.3 Datein umzubenennen? Oder zu löschen?



Je nach Betriebssystem klar. Natürlich müsstest du dafür die Berechtigungen anpassen.
Sowas ist über einen Windows PC oder Tablet doch angenehmer. .

Wie groß soll der TV denn sein?
Budget liegt bei 500???


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

Größe des TV um die 42 bis 55 je nach dem was für das Geld am besten drin ist.


Hab einiges an Musik die ich noch aussortieren muss und eventuell unbenannt muss, deswegen wäre es gut wenn ich zusätzlich diese Möglichkeit auf aufm TV anwenden könnte, mach das ja ohne hin schon am pc.

hab kein Tab ich mach das übern pc, aber es wäre natürlich auch gut wenn’s später übern TV geht sprich bei soviel Musik kommt auch mal eins vor was gelöscht oder unbenannt werden muss.

ja das hauptsächliche Problem liegt bei der Video Wiedergabe, sprich sobald mehr Ton oder sub im Container vorhanden sind, spielt mein alter TV das nicht ab, genau so sieht es bei mein neueren Panasonic aus, mag kein Mkv Zb.

WD My Cloud Bezeichnung:WDBCTL0040HWT-00 also die 4TB, das Problem ist das sie nur noch 22gb Frei hat, und die Musik auf eine andere HDD ausgelagert ist.

Bezeichnung vom alten TV: Philips (40pfl8605k/02)


----------



## KonterSchock (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

wo hängts Venom89 Support eingestellt?


----------



## Venom89 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Größe des TV um die 42 bis 55 je nach dem was für das Geld am besten drin ist.



Das Budget ist wirklich knapp.
In dem Bereich habe ich keine Erfahrung.
Evtl sowas hier.
Samsung UE55MU6179 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hab einiges an Musik die ich noch aussortieren muss und eventuell unbenannt muss, deswegen wäre es gut wenn ich zusätzlich diese Möglichkeit auf aufm TV anwenden könnte, mach das ja ohne hin schon am pc.
> 
> hab kein Tab ich mach das übern pc, aber es wäre natürlich auch gut wenn’s später übern TV geht sprich bei soviel Musik kommt auch mal eins vor was gelöscht oder unbenannt werden muss.



Ich würde die Musik eher über ein Tablet oder Smartphone abspielen und an den AVR streamen.
Da ist es viel einfacher Mal was auszusortieren.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> ja das hauptsächliche Problem liegt bei der Video Wiedergabe, sprich sobald mehr Ton oder sub im Container vorhanden sind, spielt mein alter TV das nicht ab, genau so sieht es bei mein neueren Panasonic aus, mag kein Mkv Zb.



Da haben viele ältere TVs Probleme. 
Mir gefällt Android als TV Betriebssystem zB sehr gut.
Da gibt es dann zB die Möglichkeit Kodi, Plex oder VLC zu nutzen. Die TVs liegen aber über deinem Budget.
Alternativ zB ein Raspberry?
Raspberry Pi mit Kodi als Media Center | Heimkino Praxis



KonterSchock schrieb:


> WD My Cloud Bezeichnung:WDBCTL0040HWT-00 also die 4TB, das Problem ist das sie nur noch 22gb Frei hat, und die Musik auf eine andere HDD ausgelagert ist.



Sollte kein Problem sein.

WD My Cloud: Festplatte wechseln - so klappt's ohne Datenverlust - CHIP


----------



## KonterSchock (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*

1. Kein Samsung freund.
2.Raspberry wäre keine Option sprich dann kann ich auch eine Android Tv box kaufen, da ist auch kodi drauf.
3. Hatte das M3 Tab von Huawei, war mir zu lahm, übers Smartphone ist es zwar auch möglich aber die Abarbeitung-> Umbenennung dauert länger wie am pc.
4.Bis zu wie viel TB wird denn Unterstützt? ich hab zurzeit 4Tb drin.
5.Welchen Smart TV würdest du den Empfehlen? eventuell Kann ich ihn in Dez dann kaufen.


----------



## Venom89 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: heimkino, wie verbinden mit älteren TV?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> 1. Kein Samsung freund.



Ich auch nicht. 



KonterSchock schrieb:


> 2.Raspberry wäre keine Option sprich dann kann ich auch eine Android Tv box kaufen, da ist auch kodi drauf.



Auf dem Raspberry kannst du auch Android installieren. Mit dem Teil ist man definitiv gut aufgestellt. Alternativ ein Odroid.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> 3. Hatte das M3 Tab von Huawei, war mir zu lahm, übers Smartphone ist es zwar auch möglich aber die Abarbeitung-> Umbenennung dauert länger wie am pc.



Habe nur ein altes LG G-Pad mit Android 7.1 und das ist sehr flott.
Aber was das angeht ist ein PC immer komfortabeler.

Die Mühe machen ich mir seit Jahren nicht mehr. Habe auch sehr viel Musik gesammelt am Ende ca 4 TB.
Heute bin ich mit meinem Spotify Abo mehr als zufrieden.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> 4.Bis zu wie viel TB wird denn Unterstützt? ich hab zurzeit 4Tb drin.



Da würde ich den Support von WD Mal anschreiben, damit du dir da sicher sein kannst.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> 5.Welchen Smart TV würdest du den Empfehlen? eventuell Kann ich ihn in Dez dann kaufen.



Sony KD-49XE8005 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Wie weit sitzt du denn entfernt?
Ich habe einen 48er im Schlafzimmer. Im Wohnzimmer momentan 65. 

Kannst einfach eine Bluetooth Tastatur verbinden. Funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------

